# Fisher-Price "Ocean Wonders" items



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dear all,

Yes I know I've been non-active for a while now....Well, ever since X-mas my family and I have been living Murphy's Law and it's beginning to weigh heavy on us. One of the things I will post soon.

Right now, I am trying to focus on the little miracle who has found yet again my ribs *ouch*.... Thank you Missy for your lovely mail! Thanks to you I realised I could try my luck here for the baby-toys....

The theme for the baby-room is "Ocean", it's all blue and white. When we saw all the FisherPrice "Ocean Wonders" items we really felt lucky as it would fit perfectly. However due to all the things happening, we've only recently been able to go prepare and shop... Only to find out the "Ocean Wonders"-line has been replaced with "rainforest". Looking on the internet, only in the US, the Ocean Wonders seem to still be available....
http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=2342&e=thumb&pcat=buocean 
This site doesn't even incl. the cradle-swing and the bath....
I just really at least want the seahorse, the small stuff...I just love it!
Looking through online shops, the ones that do have the stuff at a reasonable price don't ship over seas....

Have any of you seen these items in the shops? Or know of online shops that do ship overseas? Amazon.com does, but for the musical mobile they ask 80$, whereas other sites like Target.com only asks 40$, quite a difference!!

The Toysrus site, has most of the items at an affordable price, but they don't ship overseas...they say they do ship internationally, but when you're ordering "country" is pre-set to United States!! I was ready to order for 300$ of stuff on their site.... and right now it says if you order for over 100$ shipping is free......They have everything I wanted.....*sigh*

http://www.toysrus.com:80/search/in...ce ocean wonders&f=Taxonomy/TRUS/2255957&sr=1

I hope someone here can re-direct me .....

Edit: I've just received a reply from Target.com they can't ship overseas unless it's a US-military address. I received a very nice personal response though, within 15 minutes! That's service!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Suzanne-Let us know if you have trouble getting items shipped and I'll look around to see what I can find and then we can ship for you.

Love the baby update that shows the size and growth of the baby. Hope all is well!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What about Ebay?? 
I know a whole bunch of sellers have no problem shipping overseas-I've done it myself.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this thread! I've missed you Suzanne and your lovely pictures. I hope things are going well with you and that nasty Murphy's Law leaves your family for good!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzanne,

What are the items you want specifically? If you post a list,I will look for you. I happen to be going to a big city tomorrow with Lacy and there is a large Target and Toys RUs store there and even a Babys R Us store there. I shopped there for Robbie (my preemie) when he was born. I hope you see this later today---I'd be happy to pick up what you are looking for and ship them to you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I could help but I have no advice other than ebay or Craigs list. We have missed you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, bad timing. We have the cradle/swing and my grandson absolutely loves it. If he was done with it, I would send it to you, but as soon as we put him in it, he falls asleep. I hope you can find what you are looking for and can't wait to see pictures of your new baby.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Which items are you looking for so we will should we find them.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello lovely people, 
Sorry that I haven't been around to reply to your lovely responses!!
My personal life is just really crazy and chaotic at the moment, not a lot of online time possible. Today I had enough and just sat down to do something I really wanted to do....finish the little vid of Sierra and Baileys that was in the making since November!

Now, back to the Ocean Wonders items... I have one more chance of getting the items without hassling any of you lovely people.
A friend of mine I going to Florida for 2 weeks. I'm going to ask her if she can be of help 
If not, then I'll will ask your help to send me the Ocean Wonders Mobile!!
http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=2341&e=detail&pid=31392&pcat=buocean

I am now also looking for Finding Nemo items to decorate the room with...It's a pity that it's already been a while since the movie, but we've already found some small fun things!!
As an other option for the Ocean Wonders one I am looking for a Finding Nemo musical Mobile, I'm sure it exists, but it's a matter of finding it....

Thank you so much for your offers! I'll get back to you!
Suzanne


----------

